# تشققات الاسفلت



## مادا البحار (9 أبريل 2007)

اريد عدة موضوعات عن معالجة تشققات الاسفلت اريد من احد ان يدلنى اين اجدها


----------



## akato (11 أبريل 2007)

عيوب و مخاطر طبقات الاسفلت و كيفية العلاج 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=12017


----------



## akato (11 أبريل 2007)

فيما يلي وصف لأساليب الصيانة المقترحة للعيوب حسب حالات الشدة والكثافة الموجودة في مقاطع رصفات الطرق. بينما يوجد تفصيل شامل لهذه الأساليب في مواصفات الصيانة من حيث المواد المستخدمة ومواصفاتها وكذلك المعدات اللازمة، وخطوات تنفيذ هذه الأساليب.
1- رش الرمل الحار والدك (Spry Hot Sand and Roll): 

يُستخدم هذا الأسلوب لإزالة الإسفلت الزائد على السطح نتيجة للطفح أو النزيف الإسفلتي. وتتم هذه الطريقة بتسخين الرمل الخشن إلى درجة 150 درجة مئوية، ثم يرش على المنطقة المتأثرة ويُرص مباشرة باستعمال المدحلة المطاطية، وأثناء الرص يمتص الرمل الإسفلت وعندما يبرد يتم تنظيفه من على السطح.
2- مالئ الشقوق (Crack Sealing) : 

ويُستعمل لتعبئة عدة أنواع من الشقوق بعد اختيار المالئ المناسب، واستخدام الهواء الساخن، وغلاية العازل وأداة الحقن والفرشاة.
3- الترقيع السطحي (Surface Patching): 

الترقيع السطحي أو الجلدي هو إزالة جزئية لطبقة السطح المتأثر، إما بالقطع أو بالكشط للعمق المناسب ويتم إعادة الرصف باستعمال الخلطة الإسفلتية المناسبة، كما يمكن إجراء الترقيع السطحي بدون إزالة طبقة الإسفلت الموجودة. تجدر الإشارة إلى ضرورة الاهتمام بحواف طبقة الإسفلت عند قصها.
4- الترقيع العميق (Deep Patching): 

هو إزالة طبقات الإسفلت المنهارة واستبدالها بطبقة إسفلتية جديدة. ويمكن أن يكون الترقيع العميق، في بعض الحالات، إزالة لكل الطبقات وإعادة إنشاء (Full depth patching).
5- تسوية الأكتاف وإصلاحها (Refill Shoulder): 

تتطلب صيانة الأكتاف تعديل السطح، أو التسوية، أو تحسين التدرّج. وتعتبر عملية تعديل السطح، أو التمليس هي تقنية إصلاح وتستعمل ماكينة تسوية (جريدر) حيث تسحب المواد الطليقة من جوانب الطّريق، ويجب تأدية هذه العملية عندما يكون سطح الطّريق رطباً، أي بعد هطول الأمطار أو بعد رش الطريق بالماء.
6- الملاط الإسفلتي (Slurry Seal): 

هو خليط من الحصى الناعمة ذات تدرج جيد ومادة مالئة (عادة يُستخدم الأسمنت البورتلاندي) إضافة إلى المستحلب الإسفلتي بطيء التجمد. يُستخدم الملاط العازل في الصيانة الوقائية والروتينية، و يفضل استعمال الملاط العازل في علاج عيوب السطوح ذات المساحات الكبيرة، تتراوح سماكته عادة بين 3 إلى 6 ملم ولكن لا يُساهم في البنية الإنشائية للرصف.
7- الكشط وإعادة الرصف (Milling and Repave): 

هو إزالة الطبقة السطحية بالطريقة الميكانيكية. ويمكن أن تقوم آلات الكشط بإزالة شريط من طبقة الإسفلت بعرض حارة المرور وبعمق حوالي 5 سم من دون القيام بأي تسخين للسطح. ثم يتم رصف المنطقة المكشوطة بطبقة بديلة من خلطة الخرسانة الإسفلتية الحارة.
8- إصلاح طبقة الأساس وإعادة الرصف(Base Repair and Repave): 

يستخدم هذا الأسلوب عندما يكون العيب مثل الهبوطات في درجة متقدمة من الشدة، حيث يكون سبب العيب هو تلف أو ضعف في طبقة الأساس تحت الطبقات الإسفلتية. وهنا يتم تكسير الطبقة المتأثرة بالعيب كما تزال طبقات الأساس الحجرية والترابية ويتم استبدالها ودكها حسب المواصفات، ثم توضع الطبقات الإسفلتية بخلطات جديدة.
9- طبقة التقوية الرقيقة (Thin Overlay) : 

هي طبقة من خلطة إسفلتية ساخنة تم تحضيرها في الخلاطة المركزية وتفرش بموزعة الإسفلت، بحيث لا تقل سماكتها عن 3 سم. عندما تتطلب الطبقة السطحية الإسفلتية القديمة صيانة سطحية فيجب أن تكون أسمك وأكثر ديمومة من المعالجة السطحية.
10- إعادة الإنشاء (ٌReconstruction): 

ويستخدم هذا الأسلوب في حالات التلفيات الشديدة جداً حيث أن الرصفة لم تعد تستطيع تحمل الحمولات المرورية أو أن الحالة الوظيفية للرصفة لم تعد مقبولة، كما في حالات الشقوق التمساحية عالية الكثافة وعالية الشدة.

وبقية دليل صيانة الرصفات الاسفلتية تجدوه على الرابط التالي :
http://www.momra.gov.sa/Specs/spec0101-3.asp


----------



## محمد قحطان (20 مارس 2008)

*اليمن*



akato قال:


> عيوب و مخاطر طبقات الاسفلت و كيفية العلاج
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=12017


اريد نموذجات تصميم قنوات تصريف مياة الامطار للطرق


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (22 مارس 2008)

بارك الله في كل من افادنا ف هذا الموضوع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## rkhayal82 (6 مايو 2008)

الرابط لايعمل!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
نرجو اعادة تنزيله وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## katrena (31 مايو 2008)

شكرا الله يعطييكم العافيه


----------



## سامى الثمن (13 يوليو 2008)

اخوانى اريد الموصفات القياسية لطرق المتبعة لمعالجة وملى وتعبية التشققات فى الطرق


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (14 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي العزيز


----------



## اسامة معيتيق (20 ديسمبر 2008)

اعزائي المهندسين اريد لو سمحتم خطوات تفصيلية لتعلم التوتل استيشن


----------



## ahmad8888 (5 مارس 2010)

أرجو افادتى بهده المعلومة ماهى المدة التي تبقاها طريق حديث الأنشاء(قبل تشغيل العربات عليها)


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (6 مارس 2010)

*شكرا الله يعطييكم العافيه*​


----------



## ثائر اسماعيل (7 يوليو 2010)

انا احيي بالفعل هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (7 أغسطس 2010)

*مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------

